# Sequoia Speedway Slug Fest



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What started out as a test and tune session turned into the first race for Sequoia Speedway. I guess the first clue was when my buddies showed up with bags of Taco Bell, 6 packs of Corona and their $150 Professor Motor controllers. After about 30 minutes of trying out different cars everyone finally for their pick of the 13 available, and the four drivers (including myself) wiped down the track, taped the tires and set off for a short event.

We decided on two heats with all 4 lanes, a heat with 3 lanes and a heat with only 2 lanes to get every car a shot. The race would be 100 laps and every car would have to run a complete 100 laps to establish a time of race, and consequently where they would finish. Then we set to time qualify each car to decide where they would line up. Most of the cars ran single lap times in the 1.15 to 1.20 second range, with three cars running identical 1.17’s. Fast time was set by an astounding flat out lap of 1.02 seconds by Dale Jarrett with myself at the handle. That time was about to be thrown out when I ran an identical 1.02 the next lap. Cars were then set into their grids and the 100 lappers began.

Having all four cars on the track was exciting, although everyone had to marshal their own cars most of the time in the first two races. The rest of the races were run and when we began getting only 2 or 3 drivers on the track it was easier to keep track of where you were. It took a little over half an hour to run all the races and record the times. In the end some surprises were discovered. 

The top qualifying Ford slipped back to a 4th place overall but set a track record again of 1.01 seconds. What amazed many was that the 2 Pontiacs, who qualified 6th and 7th, finished 2nd and 3rd. The Dodges, who we all thought were not going to handle, did. The 3 that ran qualified 10th, 11th and 13th but finished 11th, 9th and 6th respectively. While not fast they did handle really good, just as the Pontiacs did. Chevrolets did well in qualifying but about 50 laps in the tires went away and all of them began suffering from loose conditions. The best Chevy finished 7th. 

Here’s how it all shook out (qualifying time):
1st #38 M&M’s Ford 2:00.73 (1.11)
2nd #01 US Army Pontiac 2:10.10 (1.17)
3rd #10 Valvoline Pontiac 2:13.60 (1.22)
4th #88 UPS Ford 2:19.07 (1.01)
5th #28 Havoline Ford 2:19.85 (1.25)
6th #19 Dodge Dealers Dodge 2:20.57 (1.28)*
7th #48 Lowes Chevrolet 2:22.99 (1.27)
8th #20 Home Depot Chevrolet 2:32.60 (1.12)
9th #9 Dodge Dealers Dodge 2:42.42 (1.26)*
10th #4 Kodak Chevrolet 2:45.82 (1.20)
11th #22 CAT Dodge 2.48.97 (1.15)
12th #5 Kellogg’s Chevrolet 3:00.60 (1.11)
13th #17 DeWalt Tools Ford 3:03.78 (1.14)

O-Chassis cars.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like a blast! Especially that much fun on a small track! 

Chevy is as Chevy does looks like.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I think they just need some work. They're fast in short races (under 75 laps) but once the tires get dirty they don't handle. Especially the newer design like the #48 car. The Pontiacs are two different styles as well but there wasn't a lot of difference between them. I really want the new Dodges I've seen on the Walthers site, I'm not buying any of the old Intrepids anymore, I'll just get the Chargers from them.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

It's posts like yours that make me itch to get my track done! I've got a prelim deisgn made but need a few months before we start construction.

Keep it up, let us know your next project!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My next project? Wow. Never thought I'd have another one after this!!! Getting a complete series in without someone coming unglued about cheating is my next project. At least this track is extremely equal from lane to lane. Lane 4 isn't as fast but you hardly ever crash, lane 3 is fast but you tend to want to drive the corners too deep, lane 2 is the fastest on time but the tighter corners make for slow in and fast out techniques, and lane one is a drag strip punctuated by two tight coners. Everyone has their favorites and different cars do better in different lanes. And now I have the electrical done it'll be easier to set up and race on. 

Next inpromptu race will probably be May 3rd, I have a renaissance fair this weekend and will be baking in my kilt both days. And no. You folks can't have a pic of me in my kilt.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Pete McKay said:


> . And no. You folks can't have a pic of me in my kilt.


Please stop. The mental image that remark lead to made my brain hurt!

:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mommy! My eyes!!!!
The blindness is only temporary...right?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Better kilt...*

.... than no kilt. Scones anyone? :lol: _(there Bill... now it's permanent)_ nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete, we need to drive up to Bills in our Kilts and moon Bill.....there that will slow him down a bit...


Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Lord, please make them stop......


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Dear Lord, please make them stop......


your just jealous because you have knobby knees mate.


Coach!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright, you asked for it...










...Hank will prolly yank it off in the next few hours...that one's gonna leave a mark. A mullet and a kilt. 

Actually now I play a monk, Father Tamias Striatus of Venice. 










...google Tamias Striatus and you'll know why they call me Father Chip.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> Dear Lord, please make them stop......


Ooooh it's to late for that Marty....here comes the train wreck now....cHOOOO, cHooooo...chuga, chuga...chuga, choooo, choooo!!!!

RALMAO :jest:

Bob...zilla


----------

